
Show HN: HFT-Like Trading Algo in 300 Lines of Python - umitanuki
https://medium.com/automation-generation/hft-like-trading-algorithm-in-300-lines-of-code-you-can-run-now-983bede4f13a
======
umitanuki
As we build our API trading brokerage, we wanted to show something like HFT
algo can be built quickly. Chatting with an ex-HFT guy, I quickly built this
and put it in GitHub, so anyone can run it. 261 lines of python. Check out
[https://github.com/alpacahq/example-
hftish](https://github.com/alpacahq/example-hftish) for the code and a bit of
explanation on medium [https://medium.com/automation-generation/hft-like-
trading-al...](https://medium.com/automation-generation/hft-like-trading-
algorithm-in-300-lines-of-code-you-can-run-now-983bede4f13a)

------
beagle3
Even if it worked before publication (which I doubt), it is now basically
guaranteed not to - as HN and Reddit readers all fight over the scraps (that
might not have even been there in the first place)

~~~
umitanuki
Thats a general critique for published trading algorithms I've ever seen
millions of times, but if you kindly take a close look at it, it accepts which
stock to trade as parameter, and I'm running it with some other stock than the
default parameter.

